# Wann werden änderungen aus der make.conf übernommen?

## Basti_litho

Ok, jetzt habe ich nochmal ne kleine frage.

Die überschrift ist eigentlich die ganze frage  :Smile: 

Ich hab meine CFLAGS und CXXFLAGS geändert, diese werden aber nicht angewand - jetzt wollte ich mal wissen wann die denn übernommen werden.

Muss ich gentoo dazu neustarten?? Mit "env" oder "export" bekomm ich nicht raus welche Flags gesetzt sind, ich sehs nur beim kompilieren.

Dank wie immer für eure tipps  :Smile: 

mfg

Basti_litho

----------

## Marvin-X

 *Basti_litho wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich hab meine CFLAGS und CXXFLAGS geändert, diese werden aber nicht angewand - jetzt wollte ich mal wissen wann die denn übernommen werden.
> 
> 

 

Das ist im Portage Handbuch beschrieben. Du musst dafür das ganze System übersetzen. 

emerge --update world --emptytree

Diese Funktion ist extra dafür da wenn Compilerflags oder veränderte USE-Variablen in der make.conf gesetzt werden. Bei mir hat es beim letzten Mal allerdings nicht richtig geklappt. Siehe auch meinen Thread vor ca. 1 Woche dazu.

----------

## Basti_litho

mist  :Sad:   ist doch nicht so einfach wie ich dachte - schade.

Muss ich befürchten das mein System danach nicht mehr lauffähig ist wenn er mei "emerge --update  --world --emptytree"  abbricht??

@Marvin-X: Danke für deine antwort  (auch wenn sie mich nicht glücklich gemacht hat  :Smile:   )

mfg

----------

## Beforegod

Hi,

normalerweise werden nach einem env-update die Flags sofort angewandt. Es kommt auch darauf an was Du kompiliert hast. Manche Programme erstetzen automatisch die Flags (z.B. wenn mit GCC 3.1 kompiliert wird).

Wenn es nicht sofort klappt schau bitte folgendes nach :

a) Hast Du die '#' Zeichen entfernt?

b) Hast Du auch die richtige Datei editiert?

c) Hast DU ein env-update durchgeführt?

In Deinem Falle würde ich c) Tippen also probier es einmal!

Gruß,

BeforeGod

PS : Das ganze System kannst Du kompilieren wenn Du wirklic sicher gehen willst, aber bringen tuts nichts wenn Du z.B. nur die -Ox Flags geändert hast. Sollte z.B. noch --fomit-frame-pointer dazugekommen sein, ist es ratsam das ganze System neu zu kompilieren. Es geht aber mit emerge -e world.

----------

## Marvin-X

 *Basti_litho wrote:*   

> Muss ich befürchten das mein System danach nicht mehr lauffähig ist wenn er mei "emerge --update  --world --emptytree"  abbricht??
> 
> 

 

Nein das System lief nach wie vor ok. Es war nur ärgerlich das er nicht alles durchcompiliert hat. Den Vorgang kannst Du auch wiederholen habe ich auch gemacht nur lief er nicht bis zum Ende durch.

 *Quote:*   

>  @Marvin-X: Danke für deine antwort  (auch wenn sie mich nicht glücklich gemacht hat   )
> 
> 

 

Das möchte ich so nicht im Raum stehen lassen. Nur weil es bei mir nicht klappte, war mein erster Versuch, heisst das nicht das es generell so ist. Vielleicht können andere noch über Ihre Erfahrungen berichten. Versuch es doch einfach mal.

----------

## nono

 *Beforegod wrote:*   

> Es geht aber mit emerge -e world.

 

Hi,

was ist dann eigentlich der Unterschied zwischen obigem und einem 

emerge --update world --emptytree, denn das hat bei mir auch in der Mitte mal abgebrochen?

Obiger Befehl soll auch bei einem GCC - Upgrade hilfreich sein, oder?

Ciao, Nono.

----------

## Basti_litho

Kann man denn auch gewisse packete ausschließen von "emerge -u -e world"

Ich will meinen kernel nicht neu installieren.

"emerge -p -u -e world" zeigt mir aber die kernel-quellen zum update an.

@Marvin-X: ok, ich probiers bei mir gleich mal  :Shocked: 

@Beforegod: Danke, den Tipp mit env-udate probier ich gleich mal  :Smile: 

Danke 

mfg

----------

